# ICe fishing Trip



## brentgoblue (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey Guy,

I need some advice. I am thinking about planning a small 3 day ice fishing trip with my father, brother and a couple friends. I normally ice fish LSC. I am thinking about going up north somewhere. Maybe Houghton or Higgins Lake, also Burt and Mullet lakes crossed my minds. I would need a cabin to rent and all that.

Any thoughts on where to go. We like walleye and perch mainly like ever other person from the mitten state.

Any input would be nice.

Thanks


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I recommend Lake Simcoe in Ontario. It is an easy drive and the perch fishing is fantastic. If you have never fished there before, I recommend Harry's Huts. He is honest and fair and will put you on fish. I like February but watch the fishing reports and sometimes make a last minute decision to go. It is a trip you won't forget.


----------



## Lake Simcoe ice (Sep 21, 2005)

so you might be coming this way? how can i help?


----------



## brentgoblue (Jan 24, 2005)

Lake Simcoe Ice.

Ok here is my deal. I am thinking about coming up there the second or third week of January.
I would be coming with 4-6 guys. Some of us have shanties, and others dont.

I need a place to stay, snowmobiles to rent (i heard the lake is huge and you need transportation) and maybe some huts to rent.

Any suggestions?

Thanks Man
My email is [email protected]


----------



## CMFish51 (Feb 24, 2003)

I am interested in a trip to Simcoe also...Got four guys in our fishing team, we have everything we need to fish included a 4 wheeler...But would rather go with a guide on a "seagull" trip as they call it on Lake Erie...just need transportation to where the fish are...any help greatly appreciated...


----------



## Fins (Jan 28, 2004)

Simcoefishingadventures.com ****** is a class guy will put you over fish. Been with him many of times and we have never been dissapointed. He has a bed and breakfast right on the water and transports Via Argo. Thats who I would book with. There are lots of hut operators on Simcoe who really like American cash and will tell you lots of storys to get it, so be careful with who you go with. Feel free to PM me if you want and I can give you some more insight as I have been to Simcoe many of times


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

If you want a trip up north for walleye...the last week of walleye season is always fantastic on Houghton lake...and walking distance from the shore....all you walk out is about 1/4 mile...many limits......Off the north shore...many cottages available.....another possibility for a destination!!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Feb 24, 2004)

Houghton laker said:


> If you want a trip up north for walleye...the last week of walleye season is always fantastic on Houghton lake...and walking distance from the shore....all you walk out is about 1/4 mile...many limits......Off the north shore...many cottages available.....another possibility for a destination!!


HL, you said at the last of walleye season, my question is , is there a particular date to date walleye season in Mi. ?
Thanks, Mike


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Yes sir...the season ends March 15 up here in Gods country!! :lol: My cottage is near a river mouth (cut river)...they group up on the drop off all along the north shore waiting to head up the river to spawn!! Great time for a group of guys!! I have been going up for the last 10 days of season for about 5 yrs. now....Have a pact with a buddy I grew up with...we go up every year...till we die...or the wifes say no more!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

HL,
I may bump into you while fishing up there this year on Houghton Lake. I fished the lake this summer and was usually off the lake before the jet boats/skis were out roaring. Not something to worry about on hard water. 
Thanks for the info on the walleye, I'll be sure to keep a pot of hot coffee on if anyone decides to stop by to say hi. 
I mostly fished Saginaw Bay but currently do not have transportation to get out very far on the ice so it would be nice to fish a lake that I can walk to for walleye.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

IF YOU GO TO SIMCOE TRY ****** OF LAKE SIMCOE ADVENTURES. THIS LINK WILL GET YOU TO THE LAKE SIMCOE SITE
http://www.nfl.ca/LAKE SIMCOE


THIS IS ******'S SITE http://www.simcoefishingadventures.com/


----------



## Lake Simcoe ice (Sep 21, 2005)

Brent..

Everything you need right here..
I am planning on advertising on this site soon.
Oops, coming soon.
There on the west side where all the perch are...:lol:


----------



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

I would definitely reccommend going to Simcoe. We have been going for the last couple years and have limited out almost every time. We don't use a guide or a hut service though, the fish are everywhere! You just have to keep moving until you find them.


----------



## brentgoblue (Jan 24, 2005)

lake simcoe.

hey man do u own icecabins?
i talked to the guy on the phone and he hasnt got back to me yet.

Simcoe it is. I am going 3rd week in Jan.

Bringing 3 other friends. 4 total guys.

we own 2 shanties but do know if we are bringing them.

thanks guys.

I heard cooks bay is the best... true or not true.


thanks


----------



## Lake Simcoe ice (Sep 21, 2005)

The guy i was talking to told me he needs sleds...Hard to get here On Simcoe..

If you need rooms.....www.Motel400.com.....

Less then 10 mins from Cook's Bay ice cabins..

got a ice taxi as well if you need a ride any where on Cook's


peter


----------



## brentgoblue (Jan 24, 2005)

Lake Simcoe Ice,

yeah that guy that needed sleds was me. I am working on bringing a 4 wheeler up there, but it was be a loner.

I am pretty young (24) and can walk a long ways, but my father is older, and had a hip replacement, so walking a long ways is not really an option.

thanks for the motel link, I think we will be staying there. Any fish cleaning services up there? Alittle hard to clean fish in a hotel room.

Thanks for the help man, and like I said on the phone, i think we will be doing business with you.

-Brent


----------



## Lake Simcoe ice (Sep 21, 2005)

will get him out there in the argo no probs...

This is to the Boss man....still waiting on a... Lake Simcoe ice fishing Forum......

you'd be the man


peter


----------

